

Android Studio Beta Released  - knocknock
https://sites.google.com/a/android.com/tools/recent/androidstudiobetareleased

======
igravious
Trying it out now. It's got glass and wear APIs but I feel that they're moving
too fast for me now. I'm only just making my first Android App. It's
interesting coming from Ruby on Rails back to the Java ecosystem with its
heavy heavy architectural tooling. Amazing stuff really. I feel this is
Google's answer to Visual Studio. I'm happy that Google is the company
Microsoft and Apple should have been in terms of embracing software openness
fully but I fear that their corporate mission will finally cause them to
succumb and then we'll be looking for the next Google. Until then there's
Android which at least has Linux at its core.

